# Ja ja - wieder wirds dunkel - und die Polimannzei drückt Dir einen rein



## Outback (22. November 2002)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin absolut neu hier. Meine Karre ist zum glück verreckt und nun bin ich wieder viel ausgeglichener. Ich fahre täglich wieder 20km fahrrad.

Zur Sache:

0:10 Uhr: Meine Spätschicht ist zu ende *nerv*
                Bloß schnell nach hause. 
TURBO
27. Gang highspeed durch die kalte Nacht *brrrrr*

Kein Auto im Umkreis von 400km aber die Polizei hält mich an und meckert über meine unzureichende Beleuchtung am Fahrrad. *g* MOTZ "Ist doch eh keine dran - Penner"

Nagut die nächsten 20m musste ich schieben. *gääähn*
Zuhause hab ich mich denn noch ein wenig aufgeregt und meine Jacke brutal auf den boden geschleudert. Verdammt... das kanns nicht sein. Daraußen laufen Irre Mörder mit Kettensägen und Supersoakern mit Salpetersäurekonzentrat rum...

Warum müssen die mich gerade anquatschen wegen den sch... Licht ??? MOTZ MOTZ

*langsamabreg*

FRAGE: Wo bekomm ich !günstige! vom design ansprechende
            Halogen oder XEON Doppelscheinwerfer her ? 15-20W
            Hab bei www.mountainbike.de schon 30 Hersteller durch
            aber das einzige was mir gefiel, war nur in den USA zu
            haben. 

http://www.cygolite.com/2Products.htm
HILUX 30 <<<------ diese gefallen mir echt !

Habt ihr nochn Tip oder Website mit Bestellmöglichkeit
Kontaktadressen oder sonstiges ?

Danke im Vorraus
Outback


----------



## Diva (22. November 2002)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir diese Woche im Erlanger Fahrradladen "Fahrradecke" in der Nürnberger Straße ein Licht gekauft und folgende Anforderungen gestellt. 
1. kein (Naben-)Dynamo (zwecks Wiederstand und Kosten)
2. kein alltägliches Akkuaufladen (nervig + Kosten)
3. problemloses Abnehmen der Lampe (zwecks Klau)
4. ich will gesehen werden

Habe ein Licht für 40 EUR bekommen:
Cateye(LED-Licht), Halterung extra (da in Deutschland das Licht fürs Rad ebenfalls nicht erlaubt ist, da zu hell), 4 Batterien. 
Geht superschnell + leicht zu montieren. 
Einziger Nachteil: man wird gut gesehen, aber die Ausleuchtung ist trotzdem schlecht, aber nachdem Du mitten in der Nacht schon keine Lampe brauchst...
Auf der Straße ist es ok, im Wald eher weniger geeignet.

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.
Ciao Diva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (22. November 2002)

bau dir selber eine, hab ich auch gemacht. geht einfach und kostet nicht viel. ein strahler reicht völlig. anleitungen gibt es hier im forum zuhauf (bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen). bei 20W halogen wirst du (je nach akku) etwa 2h fahren können, danach ist leider laden angesagt.

grz
tom


----------

